# Newbury Park, Ojai, Santa Barbara Route???



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Howdy. I posted three weeks ago looking for a route for my charity ride.

Now it looks like we'll do a multiday ride starting in Newbury Park. We're thinking of Day 1 to Ojai, Day 2 to Santa Barbara and Day 3 back to Newbury Park.

Can you folks suggest some routes? We'll have 50-75 people, and most of them will be experienced cyclists. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Start with this: http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2006/stage6.pdf


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> Start with this: http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2006/stage6.pdf


I have that map posted on my desk!

I modified the map to suit my taste for the early part of the ride out of Newbury Park. Here is a Google map with directions and water stops highlighted.

The return is kind of tricky, IMHO. Newbury Park is at an elvation of >800'. Neighboring Camarillo is at an elevation of <200'. Getting from one to the other is problematic. For that reason I'd suggest that your second day would continue on from Santa Barbara, terminating in Ventura. This would make the last day a bit shorter. There are several alternatives for the last day:

Hug the coast to one of the Santa Monica Mountains climbs, all of which gain ~2,000'. This is my favorite choice
You could try the climb on Potrero Road into NP, which is very steep,
Go inland through Camarillo, Moorpark, and/or Simi Valley. If you go all the way to Simi Valley, the climb is very modest into Thousand Oaks. The climb from Moorpark on Moopark Road is steep and very narrow with lots of traffic, but doable.
HTH,
JSR


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Check out this route. Riding it this saturday.

http://www.planetultra.com/clubrides/XmasRide.html


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, folks. I will check into all of these. It's a breast cancer charity ride, so good karma will be coming your way, I'm sure.


----------

